# Lipo batteries: pros and cons



## Riaz (14/6/16)

Hi all

Could someone please shed some light on the above? 

I have not owned a Lipo powered device yet and am about to embark on a group buy but before I commit I'd like to know more. 

Could you also compare a Lipo powered device to one that uses 18650's.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/6/16)

@Riaz, i personally am not a fan. The ones used in most vaping devices 900MAH have terrible battery life. 

You also have to charge through the device. So no swapping out like you can with 18650s.

The LiPo in my shark bombed out so now its in the states getting a new one. bleh! 

i'll stick with regular batteries

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/6/16)

Here is an informative thread, but I agree with @Yiannaki based solely on the fact that replacements are not readily available.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (14/6/16)

AFAIK they operate at higher voltage so a mah comparison should roughly be done with x 3 so a 900mah Lipo is equal to a 2700mah 18650.

I am no expert maybe some of the electronics gurus can help.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/6/16)

Jan said:


> AFAIK they operate at higher voltage so a mah comparison should roughly be done with x 3 so a 900mah Lipo is equal to a 2700mah 18650.
> 
> I am no expert maybe some of the electronics gurus can help.


In theory, yes. But I get about 8 hours of vaping on an 18650 at 30 watts. 

I would be lucky if I get 4 out of my 900mah LiPo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chronix (27/10/16)

@Yiannaki I read a thread on evolves forum that one should "condition" a lipo or break it in for it to perform correctly else the battery life would be fairly shocking


----------

